# Joker's Manor - October 2017



## Brewtal (Oct 22, 2017)

Massive thanks to mikeymutt for the info on this one. I owe you a pint at next years meet up if you make it along!

Sadly I missed the boat with this beaut. 

I visited this place on the way back from Scotland. I set off at 5.30am and tried a hospital that as far as I'm aware has never been reported. The place was locked up tighter than Fort Knox and was rigged up so set off a couple of PIR's. It was fun playing hide and seek in the pitch black though!

By the time I arrived I was struggling to stay awake but driving past and catching a glimpse of this lovely house, the excitement kicked in. I was gutted to find the place in such a state when I got in. When I arrived I had a nose about, as I walked upstairs I could see the police parked up across the road with the speed gun when I was less than half way up. Spent a while snapping downstairs, kept checking to see if they had gone, got the shots I wanted, still there! After about 12 fails on my trip I decided failure wasn't an option, I was going up. I slithered up the last few steps on my belly through broken glass until I could stand up away from the window. I doubt I would have been spotted, but when you are that tired and determined you get a bit paranoid!

The first pic was the last one I took, got spotted by an angry neighbour so didn't stick around. For a respectable looking chap he had a few choice words to fire at me.


----------



## Gromr (Oct 22, 2017)

Wow, cracking place! Still pretty good condition IMO.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 22, 2017)

It's really gone downhill.  Such a shame. Thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Oct 22, 2017)

Enjoyed your take on it Brewtal, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow what a mess but despite this you've done a good job dude, it certainly looks so different anyone here want to go an tidy up? If not suppose I have to ha


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 23, 2017)

That's quite a nice place, as Mockingbird states, it needs a good tidy-up. It's worth a refurbishment, I think. The bathroom and kitchen could do with new units. I like the windows in this house.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 23, 2017)

I've looked at two previous posts and noted a few changes since then, the chairs have been moved, no plywood on the kitchen window, the aerial shots of the house have been shifted. Would this have been done by explorers trying to tidy-up or other.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 23, 2017)

Aw glad you got it done and you are welcome.shame it has gone like this but was on the cards as kids have been lingering there.but you came away with some nice shots


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 23, 2017)

Still looks a very worthwhile visit & you have captured it well!
As others have said if u look at the early youtube vids its gone downhill quick but then I guess thats what happens when stuff becomes "public knowledge".
Id love a look round here but its so damn far away so thats another one Ill prob miss out on ;-(


----------



## HughieD (Oct 23, 2017)

Lots to see there! Sad place but beautifully captured Brewtal...


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Oct 24, 2017)

My good god what a sorry state its in now I was only here a few month ago and it was not like this at all,great shots nice use of apeture too


----------



## Ferox (Oct 31, 2017)

I had not seen this before mate. Just had a look at Mickeys report and it appears to have been knocked about abit 
Still looks worth a mooch and it sounds like you had an eventful one  Good stuff bud.


----------



## PigeonBoy (Nov 2, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful photography! what lens/settings do you use?


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 4, 2017)

PigeonBoy said:


> Absolutely beautiful photography! what lens/settings do you use?



Cheers mate. Got a 700D with a 10-18mm wide angle and a 50mm for the close ups plus a few other lenses I rarely use. As for settings, every pic is different. Mostly shoot at f11 with the wide angle but depends on other factors.


----------



## Antics (Nov 6, 2017)

i bet that was a beautiful home many years ago. Good pics, loved the book shots


----------



## antonymes (Nov 12, 2017)

Went today. Completely boarded. Properly boarded as well, no-one is getting in here. So sad to see another pace in such a sorry state before it's demise. I just don't get it.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 22, 2017)

[email protected]%kin arseholes

Slithering up the stairs I'd like to have seen that


----------



## natt.aliaa (Jan 1, 2018)

Such a nice find, I wish there was more places like this in my area


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 8, 2018)

Very well documented with lovely pics.


----------

